# Please Vote! Funniest Video Competition!



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I will list all the entries in my first post in order they were received and the same order they are in the poll. People are free to vote for their own entries.
Please vote for your favorite, I will leave the poll open for three weeks:


RighteousRob






Haruhi Suzumiya






Rustang











Spades






Addle1618






Seraphile


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I've seen Seraphile's entry video before. So I vote for Addle. :laughing:


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for editing it Rob


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

My vote is going to Seraphile.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

about a week left, 4 way tie so far


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

<_< Since Seraphiel is dead I'm going to steal all her votes for my own submission.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I really expected more than 9 votes.. that's really sad :sad:

no one wants to participate :crying:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that part of the problem is that guests can't see the Entertainment forum, so only registered users can come down here and look around. =/


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

hmm... I think some people are just too lazy to watch a few videos... or vote for haiku's... or write a short story


well I tried, too bad more people weren't as epic as us right spades!


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Addle! That was sooooo my humour! Especially when he is like 'MY GOD YOUR RIGHT THIRD WINDOW!' lol...


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

it may be stupid, but it may also be _the best 9 seconds of your entire life:_


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm closing the polls sometime tomorrow, well not closing them but I'm adding them up and announcing the winners so hurry and vote if you havent'


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

well contest is over, congratz to the winners


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Had to go with Rob's... That video cracks me up every time I see it because it reminds me of people I work with and the things that they would do!!!! :crazy:


----------

